# Lorenzo B 's Journey - Road To Europa Juniors 2014



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello Guys, my name is Lorenzo Becker and I was born on October 2nd 1992; So Im still 20 years old atm

Some of you may have already seen me on youtube, and I remember I launched a thread years ago on that site and I remember that you were cool guys; I mean I had a really bad experiences over the web on bodybuilding forums; but I felt differently here;

but anyway I took a while off the internet but today I think that would be cool to have a place to share a bit more with the bodybuilding communauty, because responding to youtube comments or facebook messages; I do often answer the same questions dozens of times and it's a bit tiring.. So, here I hope I can find a section where I can share my journey . ( please tell me where )

I recently won the Ifbb Juniors Nationals in France; and I'm already traning for the next step of my journey; Ifbb Europa next year, still as a junior. I plan to share that insane prep with the bodybuilding comunauty, so I hope you'll enjoy following it, and I also hope you'll be able to get some motivation from it. Years ago I was watching vids of my favorite bbers all the time on youtube - and I still do - and it gave me great power to keep going forward. And I received a lot of encouraging messages from young lifters saying me that I'm motivating them; wich is so great- this is the reason I keep uploading vids. Im basically alone all the time; I have no family and not much friends, so all those people behind me and supporting me are giving me the impression of not being so alone finally.. What I try to explain is .. What I do is deeper than lifting weights or showing muscles, and I hope I can at least make some cyber-friends rigth here!

Hope you got me guys, Im french, and I do my best to provide you my best english ! lol

Friendly; LB

PS : Sorry I just copy/pasted my thread from the "WelcomeLounge" section; I hope I'm in the right one here  And I hope you'll follow this insane shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjpurno.

Yes its in the correct section mate if your making it into a journal :thumbup1:


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Lorenzo B said:


> Hello Guys, my name is Lorenzo Becker and I was born on October 2nd 1992; So Im still 20 years old atm
> 
> Some of you may have already seen me on youtube, and I remember I launched a thread years ago on that site and I remember that you were cool guys; I mean I had a really bad experiences over the web on bodybuilding forums; but I felt differently here;
> 
> ...


Good to have you on board uk muscle !

Followed you for a while !

Looking forward to your log

Good luck !


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

welcome frenchy :beer: very well done so far, hopefully youll be able to help a few of us out!


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

ahh the great lorenzo becker!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome Lorenzo. I've been following you on youtube for years now and you've been a big motivator for me personally.

Congratulations on winning your first ever show. You dwarfed the other competitors!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Think some one posted your transformation video the other day, welcome great progress will be good to follow


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome ukm mate. Seen a few of your vids.


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH I was affraid lol; 24 hours without any responses; lol; thanks Milky for Upping this!!

Well guys, thanks a lot for your messages; I would be really happy to share a maximum of my journey with you

maybe you can explain me how to properly build this thread?


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

Im happy to see that some people here already know me; thanks, means a lot  )) It's so cool if I have ever motivated some of you'; I'll keep doing my stuff harder than ever; so, hope it will have the same effect than before on you guys


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lorenzo B said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH I was affraid lol; 24 hours without any responses; lol; thanks Milky for Upping this!!
> 
> Well guys, thanks a lot for your messages; I would be really happy to share a maximum of my journey with you
> 
> maybe you can explain me how to properly build this thread?


You just add posts as you go mate, include as much or as little as you want, ie diet, training, mindset, goals etc and people will respond :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Lorenzo B said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH I was affraid lol; 24 hours without any responses; lol; thanks Milky for Upping this!!
> 
> Well guys, thanks a lot for your messages; I would be really happy to share a maximum of my journey with you
> 
> maybe you can explain me how to properly build this thread?


Welcome mate,pretty high profile new member to UKM!

With regards to building your thread,you could log your training,daily diet and AAS use(although I assume you're sponsored so prob won't want to include that).

Watched a few of your videos you're clearly dedicated.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

are you natural?


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

I have not posted it yet; but here are my videos :

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dalorenzzo


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

baggsy said:


> are you natural?


As natural as blue smarties :whistling:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Lorenzo B said:


> In b4 any ask; I'll just share my training ; diet and if u interested a bit of casual life things; and a lot of talking about almost everything you want but please; I can't talk about some things (AAS for example) ; I don't claim anything... I just share; and I hope to spare motivation and receive objective critics ; it always make me works on the weakpoints harder.
> 
> Hope you understand.


That's fair enough mate.Will be interesting to follow your progress,you obviously know what you're doing!


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> That's fair enough mate.Will be interesting to follow your progress,you obviously know what you're doing!


Thanks a lot for understanding, I hope others people will too; this is mainly why threads about me are crashing.. LOL; please; not this time!


----------



## andersen (May 11, 2013)

Hi Lorenzo! who has been your coach/mentor during your journey in bodybuilding?


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Bonjour Monsieur


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

People usually don't believe me but I ve done everything myself since Im 15; but as I was prepin for a contest; last year a friend of mine in my gym gave me a diet to follow and sent me updates monthly as my shape was evolving and the weeks going..

But actually I am looking for a real coach/mentor because my next objective is europa and Im not sure that 'bodybuilding freestlye' will work another time; at this level; lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

You are obviously doing something right mate, with the right focus and dedication anything is possible.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Your youtube videos have been a big inspiration to me. Great to have you on the forum. :thumb:


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Your youtube videos have been a big inspiration to me. Great to have you on the forum. :thumb:


I love reading that kind of comment ten times more than ' good physique ' or that kind of stuff!!

good man, thanks!!!

yeah, Im focused, dedicated and PASSIONATED


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Just took a look at the juniors on you tube well deserved victory Lorenzo, I like your style in the pose down you nearly knocked that guy off the stage lol.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck with your journal lorenzo!! you can share whatever you wish and its nobodys business to ask what you take etc.. so dont feel pressured or worried like you have on other boards because this is a fantastic board and nobody will chase you away-hopefully


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

georgey said:


> Good luck with your journal lorenzo!! you can share whatever you wish and its nobodys business to ask what you take etc.. so dont feel pressured or worried like you have on other boards because this is a fantastic board and nobody will chase you away-hopefully


awesome man; thanks for the post on the other thread too


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

OldMan said:


> Just took a look at the juniors on you tube well deserved victory Lorenzo, I like your style in the pose down you nearly knocked that guy off the stage lol.


thanks br yeah we had an awesome time!!!!!! was sore at the end;lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome mate!

Amazing size for 20 years old! Will be following this, good luck!


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to ukm lb.watched ur vid last week and made me wanna quit work and eat and train all day! :rockon:


----------



## andersen (May 11, 2013)

Lorenzo B said:


> People usually don't believe me but I ve done everything myself since Im 15; but as I was prepin for a contest; last year a friend of mine in my gym gave me a diet to follow and sent me updates monthly as my shape was evolving and the weeks going..
> 
> But actually I am looking for a real coach/mentor because my next objective is europa and Im not sure that 'bodybuilding freestlye' will work another time; at this level; lol


Hi lorenzo.

I can introduce yourself an excelent coach,If you're interested I can give you his contact detail(send me a private message)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

andersen said:


> Hi lorenzo.
> 
> I can introduce yourself an excelent coach,If you're interested I can give you his contact detail(send me a private message)


You can't PM yet :tt2:


----------



## andersen (May 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You can't PM yet :tt2:


why?LOL


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Just wondering, how do we know that the profile is legit?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mbonheur said:


> Just wondering, how do we know that the profile is legit?


Until we are given reason to doubt it then we accept it.


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Hello I am Arnold hahahahahaha...give the guy a break already,


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

Milky said:


> Until we are given reason to doubt it then we accept it.




I hope it's all clear now 

Well thanks for your welcoming messages guys;

Im gonna upload some diet videos on my youtube page this week; explaining what kind of recipes I like to do in off season


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

Beefmeister said:


> Welcome to ukm lb.watched ur vid last week and made me wanna quit work and eat and train all day! :rockon:


u mean this one?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lorenzo B said:


> View attachment 120877
> 
> 
> I hope it's all clear now
> ...


Haha - very good


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed! Cannot wait to see how this progresses!

Genuine beastmode.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Lorenzo B said:


> View attachment 120877
> 
> 
> I hope it's all clear now
> ...


Respect


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Great, happy to see that is the real deal. I've followed you ever since you posted your photos on bb.com and your activities in French forums.

I really liked your last video about cutting for the competition next year. Shows that you are really lucid.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Be good to see your cycles aswell!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lorenzo B said:


> Hello Guys, my name is Lorenzo Becker and I was born on October 2nd 1992; So Im still 20 years old atm
> 
> Some of you may have already seen me on youtube, and I remember I launched a thread years ago on that site and I remember that you were cool guys; I mean I had a really bad experiences over the web on bodybuilding forums; but I felt differently here;
> 
> ...


Some deep words there. You definitely have it in you to go far all the best!


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Lorenzo B said:


> View attachment 120877
> 
> 
> I hope it's all clear now
> ...


haha you look like a boss in every photo, that forearm is bigger than my arm!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahaha I seen your status update on your fb fanpage what forum you was deciding to join I was going to comment uk-m but got distracted lol. I am a big fan and been following your progress for about a year now! You've came so far respect keep ddoing your thing L.B I'll stay tuned in


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

mbonheur said:


> Great, happy to see that is the real deal. I've followed you ever since you posted your photos on bb.com and your activities in French forums.
> 
> I really liked your last video about cutting for the competition next year. Shows that you are really lucid.


Wow, thanks guys, this is awesome to feel that much supported 

Yes, I know that I have to increase my conditionning level for the next year of competition; I was big, but not cut enough; it was ok this time but at the international level, guys are pro conditionned at 20-23 years old, I have seen some crazy pics of the guys who did it before ( especially LOUIS BESSINGUER ); so watching them I know I don't especially have to add tons of mass ( but I still will for two reasons ; 1: I love this, lol ; 2: imagine a big freak is coming to europa next year? I'll feel idiot to have burned burned for a year without adding mass

I plan to be SHREDDED at 100 kilos; so I already do cardio every morning, still eating tons; but I'll add cardio and drop food as the weeks are going,

I hope that all the experimentations in diet/cardio/trainin that I'm gonna do in the coming year are gonna make me bring a better proportioned and leaner physique 

This pic is from this morning; the plan is to stay that lean ( plus add some big offfseason abs ) untill I start my prep. Gonna be frustrating. I love so much to eat ( 100-103 kilos atm ; was at 92.5 and 94 at my shows only 2 weeks ago; lol )

have a nice weekend!


----------



## Lorenzo B (Mar 23, 2013)

Yo guys, check out my new video !






Yesterday was a brutal chest day  Hope you like it


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome @Lorenzo B.

I posted your transformation video in general a few weeks back as I'm amazed at how far you've come on in such a short space of time! Best of luck for the next competition and I'm subbing to learn as much as I can off you


----------



## Gymfreak1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lorenzo B biggest motivation


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Lorenzo B said:


> View attachment 120877
> 
> 
> I hope it's all clear now
> ...


Haha legend, he knows the score clearly


----------



## Gymfreak1 (Jun 30, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Haha legend, he knows the score clearly


Is it possible for me to get from 110kg bench to 130 in 1 year from now ? btw i am training for bodybuilding


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Gymfreak1 said:


> Is it possible for me to get from 110kg bench to 130 in 1 year from now ? btw i am training for bodybuilding


best to start your own thread, not clog up someones journal


----------



## k1do007 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Lorenzo,what supplements do you use at beginning,at 14-15-16 years...?


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Your last two YouTube videos are great, heads up


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

@Lorenzo B

How's it going?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @Lorenzo B
> 
> How's it going?


I hope he starts posting again. Currently going for the arnolds I think. Has 3 episodes of his road there on YouTube. Incredible physique and funny guy.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope he starts posting again. Currently going for the arnolds I think. Has 3 episodes of his road there on YouTube. Incredible physique and funny guy.


Watched the youtube vids today - the boy sure does like his dogs 

Beast.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Watched the youtube vids today - the boy sure does like his dogs
> 
> Beast.


Post the vid


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

reza85 said:


> Post the vid


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Last Activity 14-05-2013 06:56 AM

nooo


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

asked lorenzo on fb if he'd come back posting here any time soon. his reply:

"Say hello for me on ukmuscle they were cool to me"

does anybody know why he left in first place?


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/taser-shots-like-mosquito-bites-french-bodybuilder-massive-police-brawl-1454171

Lorenzo, wtf

And yes, it's him.

http://video.fr.msn.com/watch/video/toulouse-une-vingtaine-de-policiers-pour-maitriser-le-culturiste/13qfl8211?from=gallery_fr-fr&sf=Relevancy


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

polishmate said:


> asked lorenzo on fb if he'd come back posting here any time soon. his reply:
> 
> "Say hello for me on ukmuscle they were cool to me"
> 
> does anybody know why he left in first place?


Dont think he did leave just busy.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

He got a 10-month suspended prison sentence btw

They found a ton of roids and he slaps (slapped) his now ex-girlfriend


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mbonheur said:


> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/taser-shots-like-mosquito-bites-french-bodybuilder-massive-police-brawl-1454171
> 
> Lorenzo, wtf
> 
> ...


Fcukinghell. This will do his bodybuilding career no good.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

His name does not longer appear on the website of his sponsor


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

What a waste.

The boy appeared to have his head down and heading for the top.

So sad.

Would be awesome if he could bounce back somehow.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/lorenzobfr/photos/pcb.878113325577424/878111862244237/?type=3&source=48&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.878113325577424%3Atl_objid.878113325577424

Impressive


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Not even top6 at the end


----------

